# "Faraone tira così" La Gazzetta dello Sport



## admin (29 Novembre 2014)

E' risaputo che su El Shaarawy se ne sono dette tante durante il lungo periodo in cui è rimasto fuori per infortunio. E lui stesso, GIUSTAMENTE, si è lamentato della cosa. Affermando di esserci rimasto male.

Ma la Gazzetta in edicola oggi si è superata. 

Guardate titolo e foto del giornale in edicola oggi. Non vi sembra che ci sia qualche "allusione"?

Magari non sarà voluta (sarebbe davvero di pessimo gusto) però...


----------



## Hammer (29 Novembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' risaputo che su El Shaarawy se ne sono dette tante durante il lungo periodo in cui è rimasto fuori per infortunio. E lui stesso, GIUSTAMENTE, si è lamentato della cosa. Affermando di esserci rimasto male.
> 
> Ma la Gazzetta in edicola oggi si è superata.
> 
> ...



L'ho pensato anche io soltanto dall'immagine senza leggere la tua descrizione. Non può non esser stato fatto volutamente. Sono dei giornalai


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Novembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> L'ho pensato anche io soltanto dall'immagine senza leggere la tua descrizione. Non può non esser stato fatto volutamente. Sono dei giornalai



Io aspetto al varco tutti i giornalisti che lo hanno esaltato oltremodo come se fosse Messi o CR7 e che lo hanno massacrato o costantemente criticato da lì in poi. Se dovesse ritornare ad alti livelli (secondo me oltretutto sta giocando bene) tornerebbero a leccargli i piedi e smetterebbero di fare questi titoli stupidi con allusioni squallide.


----------



## Hammer (29 Novembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io aspetto al varco tutti i giornalisti che lo hanno esaltato oltremodo come se fosse Messi o CR7 e che lo hanno massacrato o costantemente criticato da lì in poi. Se dovesse ritornare ad alti livelli (secondo me oltretutto sta giocando bene) torneranno a leccargli i piedi e smetteranno di fare questi titoli stupidi con allusioni squallide.



Purtroppo il 90% dei giornalisti sportivi italiani è costituito da giornalai volutamente umorali che saltano da un'idea all'altra per vendere il più possibile. Secondo me se capitasse un suo "ritorno" ad alti livelli sarebbe legittimato a lanciare una frecciata a sta gente


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Novembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il 90% dei giornalisti sportivi italiani è costituito da giornalai volutamente umorali che saltano da un'idea all'altra per vendere il più possibile. Secondo me se capitasse un suo "ritorno" ad alti livelli sarebbe legittimato a lanciare una frecciata a sta gente



Assolutamente sì. Poi sono le stesse persone che lanciano gli slogan da bar sport "basta con gli stranieri!!11!!" oppure "bisogna puntare sui giovani italiani!!!!1!!", poi criticano sempre uno dei pochi talenti del nostro calcio che non si ha la pazienza di aspettare, come se dovesse essere lui a trascinare il Milan e la Nazionale.


----------



## Renegade (29 Novembre 2014)

E' un messaggio a doppio fondo, al 100%. Doppio senso volutissimo e di pessimo gusto, come lo è la GdS dopotutto.
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], solo una cosa vorrei chiedere. Non ho seguito molto le dicerie su El Shaarawy. Potresti spiegarmi meglio la voce della cocaina e soprattutto dirmi chi è che l'ha lanciata, quale giornale intendo?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Novembre 2014)

Personalmente la voce non la ho mai letta in un giornale ma solo in internet.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Novembre 2014)

La cosa divertente è che gli spiega Berlusconi come tirare


----------



## runner (29 Novembre 2014)

solo io non l'ho capita?


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Novembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> solo io non l'ho capita?



C'erano voci sul fatto che El Shaarawy facesse troppa vita notturna e che facesse uso di droghe, cocaina, ecc. Il titolo, con tanto di immagine, sembra essere un allusione


----------



## runner (29 Novembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> C'erano voci sul fatto che El Shaarawy facesse troppa vita notturna e che facesse uso di droghe, cocaina, ecc. Il titolo, con tanto di immagine, sembra essere un allusione



ah ecco, no perché non l'avevo proprio capita questa scemenza, ero rimasto al delirio presidenziale, che di per se è ancora peggio direi....

scherzi a parte con la droga e gli eccessi non si deve mai scherzare, ma si sa in questo paese di utilizzano parole come razzisno xenofobia e omofobia anche per scegliere i gusti di gelato ormai.....

tristezza infinita


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Novembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' risaputo che su El Shaarawy se ne sono dette tante durante il lungo periodo in cui è rimasto fuori per infortunio. E lui stesso, GIUSTAMENTE, si è lamentato della cosa. Affermando di esserci rimasto male.
> 
> Ma la Gazzetta in edicola oggi si è superata.
> 
> ...



Ma che squallore,dai...


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' un messaggio a doppio fondo, al 100%. Doppio senso volutissimo e di pessimo gusto, come lo è la GdS dopotutto.
> @Admin, solo una cosa vorrei chiedere. Non ho seguito molto le dicerie su El Shaarawy. Potresti spiegarmi meglio la voce della cocaina e soprattutto dirmi chi è che l'ha lanciata, quale giornale intendo?




Sono state delle voci riportate un pò ovunque, anche qui. Ma non le abbiamo mai approfondite, stroncandole sul nascere.


----------



## Renegade (29 Novembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono state delle voci riportate un pò ovunque, anche qui. Ma non le abbiamo mai approfondite, stroncandole sul nascere.



Ma in base a cosa gli hanno accostato la cocaina? Io sapevo solo che El Shaarawy fosse troppo narcisista e superficiale, seguendo la linea spiegata da Gattuso. Ma che avesse una vita notturna attiva non lo immaginavo. Forse ero distratto da Balotelli. In ogni caso è stranissimo che questa voce l'abbiano accostata proprio a Stephan e mai a Mario. Comunque è un tema su cui non dovrebbero scherzare. Mi meraviglio di come El Shaa non abbia esposto querele.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Novembre 2014)

Giusto che la gente inizi a sapere. 

Godo, perché una persona così non si merita nulla


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono state delle voci riportate un pò ovunque, anche qui. Ma non le abbiamo mai approfondite, stroncandole sul nascere.



Anche perchè parliamoci chiaro, uno sportivo a quei livelli che fa uso di quelle sostanze è impossibile non venga beccato e la società stessa non avrebbe nessun interesse a fingere un infortunio per tutelarlo, visto che lei stessa subisce un danno.

Tutti i calciatori che hanno fatto uso di cocaina sono stati puntualmente beccati o cacciati dalla società. 

Per me erano e rimangono cattiverie. Detto questo l'articolo non credo sia tanto un'allusione, certo Silvio ha ragione, per carità ragazzo mio impara a calciare, un'attaccante che non sa calciare in porta non può esser definito tale.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Novembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' risaputo che su El Shaarawy se ne sono dette tante durante il lungo periodo in cui è rimasto fuori per infortunio. E lui stesso, GIUSTAMENTE, si è lamentato della cosa. Affermando di esserci rimasto male.
> 
> Ma la Gazzetta in edicola oggi si è superata.
> 
> ...



Le cose (in campo) stanno andando male. Nessuno che scrive di quanto Inzaghi sia incapace. Un non allenatore che merita l'esonero oppure di una società ridicola che continua a dire "tutto va bene". Però lo spazio per queste ridicolaggine c'è.

Se il Milan stesse facendo bene, non uscirebbero ste cose. Evidentemente tutto va male ma non si vuole criticare allenatore e società. Ma solo infangare la squadra


----------

